# UPPP, tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy



## Lainie0559 (Sep 26, 2011)

CCI bundles codes 42145 and 42821.

Are you allowed to bill the 42145 and 42831 for UPPP and adenoidectomy even though he also removed the tonsils?  I'm not showing that the adenoidectomy alone is bundled.  

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

